# Have you applied for express entry ?



## yashwanth.258

Hi guys,

Have you applied for express entry Canada ?
if yes, can you post your just overall score and profession later we will see who got selected and we can draw some conclusion on these statistics 

thanks in advance


----------



## yashwanth.258

My score is 354 and profession is IT professional (2174)


----------



## rtbrfr

Out of 600 or 460


----------



## arebee

What is the link for credential assesment? We can do before IELTS and Degree attestation or only after that? Plus is there any link for NOC list for 2015? I have been googling since yesterday with not much luck. I do have 2014 list, is it still applicable?


----------



## moveinto

Hi Yashwanth
how did you calculate your score? did you apply already? I want to apply but still confused what to do?


----------



## XINGSINGH

When is first round going to happen


----------



## rtbrfr

Month end..that s wht web says


----------



## hgupta

My score is 355 without job or state nomination. I had applied in the FSW program in October 2014 and the application is still pending with them. Hence now I have moved the express entry profile. I don't know what is the total marks of marking. My NOC is 1111 and am a chartered accountant in India


----------



## yashwanth.258

arebee said:


> What is the link for credential assesment? We can do before IELTS and Degree attestation or only after that? Plus is there any link for NOC list for 2015? I have been googling since yesterday with not much luck. I do have 2014 list, is it still applicable?


Hey arebee, You have complete IELTS and credentials assesment before applying for Express entry. 

Here is the link for credential assessment :

Have your education assessed — Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)

There is no occupation list for 2015 and anyone can apply as per my understanding


----------



## yashwanth.258

moveinto said:


> Hi Yashwanth
> how did you calculate your score? did you apply already? I want to apply but still confused what to do?


Hi,

Yes, I applied for express entry. You can calculate your points based on below link which was published by CIC

Express Entry – Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) criteria

Do let me know if you have any specific queries.


----------



## askmohit

Hi,

My score is 398. How many states have you selected when there was a question that in which states you want to live?

Thanks in advance


----------



## colchar

askmohit said:


> Hi,
> 
> My score is 398. How many states have you selected when there was a question that in which states you want to live?
> 
> Thanks in advance



There are no states in Canada. If one is considering moving here shouldn't they at least have the most basic knowledge of the country?


----------



## askmohit

You can call them provinces


----------



## yashwanth.258

ashvyas said:


> Hi, Can any1 help in filing express entry for canada?
> any good consultancy in mumbai? i am willing to hire a lawyer/immigration consultant for the same.
> 
> Please help.


Please post specific questions in this forum. People will give u suggestions with their experience. My personal opinion is it is waste of going to consultancy.

Thanks


----------



## yashwanth.258

askmohit said:


> Hi,
> 
> My score is 398. How many states have you selected when there was a question that in which states you want to live?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I selected all provinces whichever I'm eligible for.


----------



## PleasantIndian

Hello Friends,

I got score of 376. Could any of you tell me how to apply for credential assessment done for my Engineering (Bachelor of Technology from INDIA). How long would it take? Any details of personal experience in this regard will be much appreciated.

Thanks..


----------



## PleasantIndian

try this one to calculate your points..hope it helps..

ruichenlaw.com/eecalc


----------



## alihyder85

I applied for 2173 as a single applicant and my score is 387. A bit worried if the score will suffice in the first round of selection based on ranking if more and more applicants(those with spouse) apply. Anyway, waiting eagerly for 1st round of selection to happen


----------



## XINGSINGH

alihyder85 said:


> I applied for 2173 as a single applicant and my score is 387. A bit worried if the score will suffice in the first round of selection based on ranking if more and more applicants(those with spouse) apply. Anyway, waiting eagerly for 1st round of selection to happen


When is this round happening


----------



## alihyder85

As per CIC web portal, its mentioned as last week of Jan ...no particular date provided


----------



## kumaraseem

I was going through the details on CIC to find out more about the new program as I am yet undecided whether to apply for Australia or Canada. I went through the eligibility test wizard many times with slightly different options but every time it said that I am not eligible except once. I am 33 years old with a Master's degree in Computers and have 9 years of work experience in the Infrastructure management domain which I guess falls under level B. I selected 7 for IELTS score though I am yet to give the exam.

The wizard always asks under the skilled work experience option if you have work experience under the NOC codes starting with 72, 73, 82, 92, 632 and 633 which are not for IT sector and is strange.

Under the section "How much money you will bring to Canada?", when I selected more than 18K Canadian Dollars then it said that I am eligible. Let's say that I have a job offer in hand but not bringing money (except a tiny amount) since I already will start working in a day or two of reaching there. Does the express entry program still want a person to bring more than 18K CAD which is more than 9 Lakhs INR?

Those who have submitted their applications under this program, how much money is the minimum that one has to carry?

I find the Australian immigration website way more informative than the Canadian one.


----------



## alihyder85

Just based on some permutation and combination I could make a rough assumption that below will be accepted money for various no. of applicants 
1 Single applicant – at least 11000 CAD and above
2 applicants-at least 14500 CAD and above
3 applicants-at least 17500 CAD and above
4 applicants- at least 21000 CAD and above


----------



## kumaraseem

I am going alone hence surprising. Why do they want someone to even bring 11K or more if a person will be having a job offer and planning to start working in a day or 2 of reaching there. Is Canada such an expensive country to live in? I thought the expenses are more or less similar to Australia.


----------



## krish82

kumaraseem said:


> I was going through the details on CIC to find out more about the new program as I am yet undecided whether to apply for Australia or Canada. I went through the eligibility test wizard many times with slightly different options but every time it said that I am not eligible except once. I am 33 years old with a Master's degree in Computers and have 9 years of work experience in the Infrastructure management domain which I guess falls under level B. I selected 7 for IELTS score though I am yet to give the exam.
> 
> The wizard always asks under the skilled work experience option if you have work experience under the NOC codes starting with 72, 73, 82, 92, 632 and 633 which are not for IT sector and is strange.
> 
> Under the section "How much money you will bring to Canada?", when I selected more than 18K Canadian Dollars then it said that I am eligible. Let's say that I have a job offer in hand but not bringing money (except a tiny amount) since I already will start working in a day or two of reaching there. Does the express entry program still want a person to bring more than 18K CAD which is more than 9 Lakhs INR?
> 
> Those who have submitted their applications under this program, how much money is the minimum that one has to carry?
> 
> I find the Australian immigration website way more informative than the Canadian one.


Hi,
How you did the eligibility criteria is there any link to do that if it's there can you send the link...


----------



## jassikakegill

Did the 1st draw which was expected in Jan last week, take place?:eyebrows::confused2:


----------



## rtbrfr

Think it is on 31st jan


----------



## XINGSINGH

rtbrfr said:


> Think it is on 31st jan


No update on cic site


----------



## alihyder85

Heard many people got invitation for express entry on 5th Jan. Anybody got invitation!!!! :confused2:


----------



## XINGSINGH

alihyder85 said:


> Heard many people got invitation for express entry on 5th Jan. Anybody got invitation!!!! :confused2:


Any source of that information


----------



## sam001

Dear Yashwanth.258

Please guide regarding the IELTS exam to be given by spouse or not?

Is is compulsory for spouse to give IELTS.

Thanks


----------



## bnkamal

Hi,

I have applied via Express Entry on Jan 27th. Application no generated and profile showing as submitted. Job bank registration too done. Total Point achieved - 333 (not sure if this is good or bad). 

Does any way got any news about the applications draw which was supposed to happen end of this week ? If so pls share me the news.. Is anyone aware of Whats next from here ..


----------



## XINGSINGH

When is the first draw


----------



## Ankuur

*ITA Express Entry*

Has anyone got Invitation.. I dont know when CIC will make the first draw.. Is there any link which could show the list of candidates.. or maybe Express Entry Updates


----------



## Ankuur

*ITA Express Entry*

Has Anyone received Invitation.. I dont find any news / update in my CIC account.

Not sure when this First round is going to happen.. and 
How to check what was the criteria of who are going to be selected.in round one..


----------



## rtbrfr

Any news on draw dates. I have got 329 points. Can anyone in how to get job offer


----------



## bnkamal

*BREAKING NEWS:FIRST EXPRESS ENTRY DRAW CONDUCTED
*
Only 779 application selected in this draw.. Cutoff score is 886 !! Any one got any mails or messages ? I am unable to see any change in my status ? is this same for everyone.


----------



## krish82

bnkamal said:


> BREAKING NEWS:FIRST EXPRESS ENTRY DRAW CONDUCTED
> 
> Only 779 application selected in this draw.. Any one got any mails or messages ? I am unable to see any change in my status ? is this same for everyone.


Hi,
From where u got info of this draw..


----------



## bnkamal

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> From where u got info of this draw..


From CIC website .. check this section in Policies, operational instructions and agreements...

Ministerial Instructions for the Express Entry Application Management System


----------



## rtbrfr

Anybody got this ita or has 886 points. Pl share


----------



## jassikakegill

Yes agreed.....but the job bank mapping is not gonna be working for next couple of months....so it may be a long wait before any possibilities of receiving an ita


----------



## bnkamal

jassikakegill said:


> Yes agreed.....but the job bank mapping is not gonna be working for next couple of months....so it may be a long wait before any possibilities of receiving an ita


Just curious to know if any of you or your know friends received ITA ?? If no one has receive then I believe we will come to know by tmr.. as Tuesdays is the day where CIC do update of the applications online on weekly basis... May be all these 779 shortlisted application would be known by tmr.. any thoughts ?


----------



## bnkamal

Hi Jassi,

I believe most of the people in this blog they wa they are understanding express entry is wrong. I see many of them are thinking or linking this with Job.. I believe, this just one criteria and remember this is not mandatory. Alternatively, even province has a right to pick the candidates to encourage them to come and settle in their province. So I strongly believe this first draw is purely province driven than Job.. Remember Job market is still not active.. Even if it is active, no one will wait for more than 6 months and that too without interviews and finalizing the packages ;->>>

The biggest question that i have is - this draw is system based or manual selection with certain parameters.. Also we dont have any transparency on how many applications have been received until before the draw so that we can know the probability of getting selected !!The only criteria that I could understand is they have finalized the cutoff score as 886.. Does this mean anyone who got above this will be given ITA ?? this is something that we will come to know soon..

Another confusion is to know if this draw is a real time process or selection one time and updating in CIC another time ? If this is real time until now neither i havent received any mails from CIC nor status is updated ? does this mean we are not selected ? or we need to wait until Tuesday as they might update CIC on weekly basis every tuesday of the week.... Keep all the fingers crossed.

If the draw is every month or monthly once, the probability of selection as the time passes will reduce as more and more new applicants will be added..

Last but no the least, DRAW is something doesnt workout for me.. As i never could win any draw until now.. hahaha ;->>>>


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Hi!

Just a friendly reminder that all posts _must_ be in English... no text speak or other-than-English language posts are allowed.

Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## jassikakegill

Hi people.....I am sorry I accidentally used Hindi while typing the last mes.
What I meant was...does anyone have any update on the draws or anything else.....
other than 776 applicants and 886 min score....
:blabla:


----------



## sam001

Hello all,

Anybody got inivite than please update


----------



## XINGSINGH

sam001 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Anybody got inivite than please update


When is next round


----------



## AshishNath

Hi,

My score which I have calculated online for Express Entry is 389.

Please suggest whether I should consider applying for Express Entry.

If yes please help with the next step?

FYI
IELTS is already in place.


----------



## rtbrfr

I am applying for migration from outside canada. With point 329. Two draws completed cut off point was 886 appx. My observation is this those received Ita people are either studying there or working there. No scope for getting offer from cic or employer in near future.better see for australia or denmark. Any other destination. Please advise. It my personal opinion. Any comments on this.


----------



## XINGSINGH

rtbrfr said:


> I am applying for migration from outside canada. With point 329. Two draws completed cut off point was 886 appx. My observation is this those received Ita people are either studying there or working there. No scope for getting offer from cic or employer in near future.better see for australia or denmark. Any other destination. Please advise. It my personal opinion. Any comments on this.


When did second draw happened


----------



## Sarav

XINGSINGH said:


> When did second draw happened


Second draw happened on 7 the Feb and main points were 819. 779 applicants were selection.


----------



## colchar

rtbrfr said:


> I am applying for migration from outside canada. With point 329. Two draws completed cut off point was 886 appx. My observation is this those received Ita people are either studying there or working there. No scope for getting offer from cic or employer in near future.better see for australia or denmark. Any other destination. Please advise. It my personal opinion. Any comments on this.



Did you ever consider that those with more points were more desirable applicants and that someone like you, who has less than half of the points of those others, wouldn't be a desirable applicant?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Sarav said:


> Second draw happened on 7 the Feb and main points were 819. 779 applicants were selection.


Will cut off always be above 800


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

XINGSINGH said:


> Will cut off always be above 800


It's impossible to know this, as this is the first year for Express Entry.

Given that the first two lots have been over 800, I shouldn't think that it will fall much below that any time soon.


----------



## XINGSINGH

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It's impossible to know this, as this is the first year for Express Entry.
> 
> Given that the first two lots have been over 800, I shouldn't think that it will fall much below that any time soon.


In that case immigration targets of canada will not meet


----------



## colchar

XINGSINGH said:


> In that case immigration targets of canada will not meet



They clearly had enough people meeting those scores this year so what makes you think they wouldn't continue to do so?

And, more importantly, if people cannot earn many points why would we ant them coming to this country? We want the best possible applicants, not the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## yashwanth.258

Guys anything new on this and when is the next round ?


----------



## jassikakegill

No update after feb 8th draw


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

colchar said:


> Did you ever consider that those with more points were more desirable applicants and that someone like you, who has less than half of the points of those others, wouldn't be a desirable applicant?


Colchar as someone who is also a prospective applicant with scores in the late 300s, I take offense at your condescending attitude that I am not a desirable applicant just because my scores are a bit low. 

I can see you are an immigrant from Scotland yourself (whoop de doo..) and you were able to get into Canada before they implemented this crap of a system (Good for you! ). However that doesnt give you the right to be hypocritical and look down on other prospective immigrants. Not everyone can manage to get a job offer (as you yourself said) prior to even landing in the country.


----------



## goingausy

I am 40 yrs old, a IT professional with 15 yrs work experience, I have a B.com degree and GNIIT, I have ielts score of R-5.5 , W-6.0 , L - 6.6 , S - 6.5. 

Married, wife is graduate, son is in school. no ielts scores for her.

can i get EXPRESS entry ?

thanks
GA


----------



## davrik0510

Hi I have 383 points with Canadian work experience, Canadian qualifications and my Language test results. I am a gas fitter. Does anyone have any ideas when they are going to send invites to apply from non provincial nominees and people with out qualifying job offers. Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## jassikakegill

Draw 3 done on 20th feb


----------



## XINGSINGH

jassikakegill said:


> Draw 3 done on 20th feb


What was cut off


----------



## davrik0510

What were the points ?


----------



## Sarav

XINGSINGH said:


> What was cut off


Minimum cut off was 808 and 849 got selected


----------



## davrik0510

They must be running out of applicants with pnp or job offer soon ??????? Any ideas ?


----------



## m5singh

4th Draw conducted on 27th Feb - cut off 735


----------



## davrik0510

Good to know. Thanks. It's getting g lower. That's nice. :smile::four_leaf_clover::+1:


----------



## kimkiyosi

I want to apply it but i doesn't qualified for it.


----------



## XINGSINGH

m5singh said:


> 4th Draw conducted on 27th Feb - cut off 735


Will it ever come to 400


----------



## sam001

Dear All,

Any One got invite through express entry please update and share the experience.

Thanks in advance


----------



## m5singh

XINGSINGH said:


> Will it ever come to 400


That is ambiguous.


----------



## davrik0510

Ambiguous ?


----------



## davrik0510

Ambitious ??


----------



## m5singh

davrik0510 said:


> Ambitious ??


I mean not sure about that


----------



## davrik0510

Yeh ambitious. I think those of us with 400 + will get an invite soon. I'm sure they are running out of applicants with PNP or job offer.


----------



## apandey

m5singh said:


> 4th Draw conducted on 27th Feb - cut off 735



How you get to know the cut-off of 735? Any website or link?


----------



## sam001

It's on cic website so please check


----------



## HASAN007

*27th Feb Draw*

I didn't get how 738 could be cutoff.
738-600=138

138 means a 45 yr old with 1 year experience and with poor english.

God knows how they are calculating


----------



## XINGSINGH

davrik0510 said:


> Yeh ambitious. I think those of us with 400 + will get an invite soon. I'm sure they are running out of applicants with PNP or job offer.


Hope this comes true


----------



## in86aus16

*Dear Scottish Friend*



colchar said:


> There are no states in Canada. If one is considering moving here shouldn't they at least have the most basic knowledge of the country?


We call it state.. Hope that does not bother you..


----------



## m5singh

pankajswagh said:


> We call it state.. Hope that does not bother you..


It's called a Province not a state.


----------



## in86aus16

m5singh said:


> It's called a Province not a state.


Many thanks.. i wasn't aware!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

pankajswagh said:


> Many thanks.. i wasn't aware!


Again, as Colchar has said, If one is considering moving here shouldn't they at least have the most basic knowledge of the country?

When I moved to the UK to get married, I had only ever been there twice for a total of three weeks, but I had more than a working knowledge of the different countries that made up the UK and also the location of the town where my husband was born and raised. While I was still lacking in knowledge of the finer points (i.e. I couldn't tell the difference between the different regional accents and some of the local regional slang/dialects were lost on me), I still had a fairly good understanding of how things are done here compared to what I was accustomed to in Canada


----------



## yash_India

Result of 5th draw . Min score=481 points and 1620 invites..


----------



## sam001

When did this happen. There is no such information on cic website.


----------



## apandey

yash_India said:


> Result of 5th draw . Min score=481 points and 1620 invites..


 
CIC website showing; lowest CRS score of 735, from where you got 481 points information?


----------



## boydboydboyd

hey guys. im a stonemason, with an Lmo work permit visa and currently employed. i got 840 points.


----------



## yash_India

Its there in CIC website. Till yesterday it was shown in only french version


----------



## yash_India

I'm not able to pate the link since till date I have just posted only 3 comment


----------



## yash_India

posting one more comment so that I can paste link.
Its there in CIC website. Till yesterday it was shown in only french version

Ministerial Instructions


----------



## sam001

Ok got it. It shows under ministerial instructions 
Thanks for the update


----------



## mykhito

I hope it comes down to 300 soon... guys, for those who have received invites please share... 
it might give hope to those still in the waiting game...


----------



## XINGSINGH

Can we have two profiles with same noc code


----------



## madhusanthosh

XINGSINGH said:


> Can we have two profiles with same noc code


No..you can't


----------



## madhusanthosh

apandey said:


> CIC website showing; lowest CRS score of 735, from where you got 481 points information?


The last set of invitation is sent on Mar 20th. And the minimal score is 481. Mostly this applicant should be someone who has done his studies in Canada and who do not have a job offer. Otherwise, scoring 481 out of 600 is impossible. Lets hope within next 2 set of invitation, applicant under 400 points would get invitation letter.


----------



## XINGSINGH

madhusanthosh said:


> No..you can't


Why not any link for reference


----------



## madhusanthosh

XINGSINGH said:


> Why not any link for reference


Express Entry rounds of invitations


----------



## madhusanthosh

madhusanthosh said:


> express entry rounds of invitations


----------



## XINGSINGH

Santosh

I am talking about 2 profiles with same details not invitation rounds


----------



## madhusanthosh

XINGSINGH said:


> Santosh
> 
> I am talking about 2 profiles with same details not invitation rounds



I dont have any reference link on that information. But my consultancy told me this.


----------



## XINGSINGH

6th draw out

453 cut off


----------



## mattima

Hi,

So I got invitation to apply (470 points). I had a look on the questionnaire of the additional information what you have to give in the application. It includes a section where you must list all travels outside of your country of origin/residency in the past 10 years. Probably there are not many people in this forum who already have sent the application but just wanted to ask if anyone knows if there is a limit on the amount of travels you can actually input in the application? 

I have been traveling quite extensively for work and for holidays (I come from Europe where traveling to other countries is cheap and easy) and I have over a hundred individual trips abroad... It's quite a lot of work to select all the trip details from a drop-down menu individually for each trip and if there is a system limit in the amount, it would be great to know in advance


----------



## davrik0510

Congrats on the invite. I don't think there is a limit. I think they just want to know where you have been for security reasons. That's just my opinion. Good luck with your application. :four_leaf_clover::smile:


----------



## yash_India

6 draw out 453 is the scores .


----------



## love.immi

Hi guys 
congratulations for everyone who got invitation 
I would like to ask them if they can tell us about the forms and documents required so we can prepare it 
thanks alot


----------



## mattima

Hi,

Thanks for the congratulations! 

The application form is partly pre-filled with the information you have already given in the Express Entry profile. In addition, you have to list all addresses where you have lived in the past 10 years and all travels outside of your country of origin/residency in the past 10 years. There is also the standard set of security questions like have you been involved in any criminal activity, have you been in jail etc. You will also have to explain all the gaps in your work/education history. And you can add details of any family member who is joining you but was not included in the Express Entry profile. Note that all the lists of addresses, travels etc. have to be filled for the spouse as well.

I don't know yet for sure which documents needs to be uploaded. I read the instructions and it is mentioned that the system generates a personal document checklist after all the questions have been answered and saved. I can't access the part of the application yet because I haven't finished typing in all the answers yet. 

I found a pdf checklist for the old permanent resident application for Federal Skilled Workers and it mentions that passport copies, birth certificates, police certificates (for the countries where you have lived for six months or more), work certificates for the primary applicant, education assessments and language test results are to be sent. I would imagine this is the same what they require now but I will get back to you when I have seen which documents are really required in the new system. 

In the instructions it says a medical check is required so I have booked a doctor's appointment to make sure I have the documents ready when it's required.

Hope this helps you to prepare for your invitation!


----------



## love.immi

Thanks for replying 
what about the police clearance is that required in this step or it will be later becouse iam already outside of my country 

about the form is it like cic form mean online or like the old system will be In pdf and fill it and send it by mail 

last question can you tell us after finish the your medical what is the blood test they need ( you can ask your doctor about ) 

again thanks and wish you best of luck


----------



## mattima

Hi,

I believe we have to upload the police certificates together with all the other documents before we submit the application. But I don't know this for sure until I get to the document checklist.

And the form is online (no pdf) and it will be sent electronically. Also the scanned documents will be uploaded in the application, but I don't know yet if we still need to send originals per mail of for example language tests, education assessments etc. 

I'll let you know about the blood test once I have seen the doctor after Easter.


----------



## alpha007

Can my cousin (Aunt's son) be considered as relative in canada for express entry application?


----------



## madhusanthosh

alpha007 said:


> Can my cousin (Aunt's son) be considered as relative in canada for express entry application?


No.. Only blood relations are considered...


----------



## atmahesh

i have just 351 points(checked on canadavisa.com) . is there any chance of mine? shall I start the process?


----------



## Rounak

Hi friends!!! My score is 369...whatdo you all think how much time it will take to come down from 453 to 350 :juggle:


----------



## Rounak

atmahesh said:


> i have just 351 points(checked on canadavisa.com) . is there any chance of mine? shall I start the process?


Yes go ahed


----------



## davrik0510

atmahesh said:


> i have just 351 points(checked on canadavisa.com) . is there any chance of mine? shall I start the process?


Definitely. Tomorrow could be your day ??


----------



## madhusanthosh

atmahesh said:


> i have just 351 points(checked on canadavisa.com) . is there any chance of mine? shall I start the process?


You can proceed. Initial invitations were given up to 750 points which means those applicants were already working in Canada with a valid job offer.

Now the points have come down to 450 which means the applicants have completed education in Canada. Otherwise, it is difficult to score 450/600.

Once that is over, the points will drop out to 350 for applicants who dont have offer letter and who have not studied in Canada. You could expect a positive reply before May month.


----------



## lonewolf00

hgupta said:


> My score is 355 without job or state nomination. I had applied in the FSW program in October 2014 and the application is still pending with them. Hence now I have moved the express entry profile. I don't know what is the total marks of marking. My NOC is 1111 and am a chartered accountant in India


As far as I know, if you applied for the old system prior to Express Entry 2015 (FWS 2014), you do not have to apply again via Express Entry. Your application will be processed based on the old system.

You mentioned that your application is pending (October 2014.) Why do you have to apply again? Just wait for the result of your previous application.


----------



## lonewolf00

yashwanth.258 said:


> Hey arebee, You have complete IELTS and credentials assesment before applying for Express entry.
> 
> 
> *There is no occupation list for 2015 and anyone can apply as per my understanding*


Oh no, you are misguided. The the field you are in *should be in *Canada's occupation list. Kindly see the requirements below, as per CIC's website:

---------------------------------------------------------------
Federal Skilled Worker (Express Entry)
Minimum requirements
Skilled work experience

Your work experience must be:

at least one year (1,560 hours total / 30 hours per week), continuous full-time or an equal amount in part-time,
paid work (volunteer work, unpaid internships do not count),
*in the same NOC skill type (0, A or B) ,
within the last 10 years, and
at skill type 0, or skill levels A or B of the 2011 National Occupational Classification (NOC).*
-----------------------------------------------------------------

The link for the NOC (list of required occupations) is in the CIC Canada website.


----------



## lonewolf00

PleasantIndian said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got score of 376. Could any of you tell me how to apply for credential assessment done for my Engineering (Bachelor of Technology from INDIA). How long would it take? Any details of personal experience in this regard will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks..


The list of Canada's accredited education accreditation institutions are stated in CIC's website. Basically, all the information we need is already there, you just have to read diligently. I'm sorry I cant post the link because I don't have that privilege yet, I'm a new member.

I would suggest you try WES (World Educational Services.) All the info regarding the process, price, etc, are in their website. 

Good luck.


----------



## lonewolf00

kumaraseem said:


> I am going alone hence surprising. Why do they want someone to even bring 11K or more if a person will be having a job offer and planning to start working in a day or 2 of reaching there. Is Canada such an expensive country to live in? I thought the expenses are more or less similar to Australia.


The Proof of Funds is only required if you do not have a job offer upon entering Canada. This will prove that you can support yourself. Otherwise, unnecessary.


----------



## lonewolf00

kumaraseem said:


> I was going through the details on CIC to find out more about the new program as I am yet undecided whether to apply for Australia or Canada. I went through the eligibility test wizard many times with slightly different options but every time it said that I am not eligible except once. I am 33 years old with a Master's degree in Computers and have 9 years of work experience in the Infrastructure management domain which I guess falls under level B. I selected 7 for IELTS score though I am yet to give the exam.
> 
> The wizard always asks under the skilled work experience option if you have work experience under the NOC codes starting with 72, 73, 82, 92, 632 and 633 which are not for IT sector and is strange.
> 
> Under the section "How much money you will bring to Canada?", when I selected more than 18K Canadian Dollars then it said that I am eligible. Let's say that I have a job offer in hand but not bringing money (except a tiny amount) since I already will start working in a day or two of reaching there. Does the express entry program still want a person to bring more than 18K CAD which is more than 9 Lakhs INR?
> 
> Those who have submitted their applications under this program, how much money is the minimum that one has to carry?
> 
> I find the Australian immigration website way more informative than the Canadian one.


If you do not have a job offer when you have been selected off the Express Entry pool, you need to present a Proof of Funds. Here is the link:

Proof of funds â€“ Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)

With regard to whether AU's or CA's immigration sites being more informative, I think both are equally informative. It just depends on the person looking.


----------



## lonewolf00

goingausy said:


> I am 40 yrs old, a IT professional with 15 yrs work experience, I have a B.com degree and GNIIT, I have ielts score of R-5.5 , W-6.0 , L - 6.6 , S - 6.5.
> 
> Married, wife is graduate, son is in school. no ielts scores for her.
> 
> can i get EXPRESS entry ?
> 
> thanks
> GA


Sir, the CIC website has a tool to determine if you are eligible. Please browse the site, all the information we need is there. 

Do you want to come to Canada as a skilled immigrant?


----------



## lonewolf00

XINGSINGH said:


> Can we have two profiles with same noc code


What for, what are you plotting? I think Canada is smart enough to notice that. Please, let's give the country *we want to live in*, a little respect.


----------



## sanazahidkhan

People do we ever have to show originals? Because i have misplaced my WES assessment letter however i have an attested scanned copy that i can upload.


----------



## yash_India

Express Entry 7th Draw: Min threshold 469 points

Unfortunately score has been raised instead of decrease. Sad

Not Sure how this is going to work in future, Experts comment please!!!

Also does anybody have any idea, how much is the numbers of candidates in pool?


----------



## davrik0510

Only 925 invites


----------



## davrik0510

Mmmmm not sure I like this exp entry


----------



## love.immi

very bad news in this morning 
I don't think anyone except that 
anyway congratulations for people how got the invitation


----------



## love.immi

8th round result : 
point : 453 
invitation : 715 
:-(


----------



## TakinDecent

the invitations are too little  it will take a while before they get to me


----------



## TakinDecent

sanazahidkhan said:


> Y dont u also try for australian immigration?


I already am. But I prefer Canada since I'm already settled here with a good job. My work permit is expiring in 8 months and my employer is not willing to get an LMIA. So I either get an invitation or I pack my bags and go to Australia.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys can we submit statutory declaration in lieu of reference letters


----------



## mattima

Hi,

So I promised to come back with more detailed information about the required documents to be uploaded when applying for permanent residency. I have been asked to provide:

- Police Certificates for me and my spouse from all the countries where we have lived for more than 6 months in the past 10 years (you have to type in all addresses where you have lived within the past 10 years with exact dates)
- Employment records/Reference Letters of all employments that both me and my spouse have included in the application, including the current employment 
- Copies of Education Certificates for both me and my spouse
- Medical examinations (including doctor's examination, chest x-ray, urine tests and blood tests for HIV and Syphilis) for me and my spouse
- Proof of funds (including a signed letter from the bank that states the balance of all bank accounts etc. assets what we have, bank account balance history for the past 6 months and confirmation from the bank when the bank accounts were opened)
- Statutory declaration of common law/Evidence of relationship (not sure what is considered enough evidence but will send rental agreements, insurances, joint bank account statements etc.)
- Digital photo
- Scanned copy of passport: personal detail page + any pages with stamps, visas and markings

They didn't ask for the copies of ECA or IELTS, I guess they already have verified these with the institutions with the reference numbers in my profile.


----------



## love.immi

thanks alot for replying 
anther question the passport copy for the one which iam using it now or all my passports


----------



## mattima

At least for me the passport copy is only for the current one. But you will have to type in all travels (max 30 travels fit the application form) within 10 years outside of your country of residence.


----------



## suresh_u_in

Hi All,

I am planning to move to Canada with my family. I work in Bangalore, and I am not confident in approaching immigration consultant. Could you please let me know is there any good Consultant which I can trust. 

Regards,

Suresh.U


----------



## yuliya

Hi.Congratulations to your family for getting the invitation.Hope to get one very soon too.Do you know if the amount of money for the last six months should be fixed as minimum ammount they need for a family of 4?or it can be various savings along this period of time with the last ammount equal to what they need?Thanks


----------



## rockyj123

Hi,
Can someone tell me where are the points written.
Because all I see is "Based on your answers, you appear to be eligible for Express Entry"


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

rockyj123 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me where are the points written.
> Because all I see is "Based on your answers, you appear to be eligible for Express Entry"


Google is your friend...


----------



## sameer7106

Hi friends,

I have started my Australian immigration process and wanted to start the canadian process simultaneously as well. I am scoring 373 points as of now, just wanted to know the chances of geting the invite with these points. 

Also please do let me know the waiting period to get the invite??

Regards
Sameer


----------



## love.immi

the problem in canda is you have to wait 
and nobody can tell when exactly you be invited 
what you have to know is lowest score is 453 point.


----------



## U_Nehra

*Police clearance*



ejpaul77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Firstly congratulations on ur Invite
> Per my knowledge.. U should only mention the travel details where u stayed more than 3 or 6 months and they will also ask u to get a Police Clearance for the same.


Hi Ejpaul

Thanks for valuable advice provided regarding Police clearance.
However please share how exactly do one get this Clearance from Foreign country police.

Regards 
Ujjwal


----------



## U_Nehra

*Police verification*



mattima said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I promised to come back with more detailed information about the required documents to be uploaded when applying for permanent residency. I have been asked to provide:
> 
> - Police Certificates for me and my spouse from all the countries where we have lived for more than 6 months in the past 10 years (you have to type in all addresses where you have lived within the past 10 years with exact dates)
> - Employment records/Reference Letters of all employments that both me and my spouse have included in the application, including the current employment
> - Copies of Education Certificates for both me and my spouse
> - Medical examinations (including doctor's examination, chest x-ray, urine tests and blood tests for HIV and Syphilis) for me and my spouse
> - Proof of funds (including a signed letter from the bank that states the balance of all bank accounts etc. assets what we have, bank account balance history for the past 6 months and confirmation from the bank when the bank accounts were opened)
> - Statutory declaration of common law/Evidence of relationship (not sure what is considered enough evidence but will send rental agreements, insurances, joint bank account statements etc.)
> - Digital photo
> - Scanned copy of passport: personal detail page + any pages with stamps, visas and markings
> 
> They didn't ask for the copies of ECA or IELTS, I guess they already have verified these with the institutions with the reference numbers in my profile.


Hi Mattima
Thanks for sharing valuable information 
Could you please share procedure for getting police clearance for stay in foreign country.

Regards
Ujjwal


----------



## j0wna

good day everyone. 

is it possible to make an express entry account without the credential assessment yet? 

any clarification will be most appreciated.


----------



## mattima

To get the police clearance is different for each country and you will have to google it for instructions for the specific countries where you have lived. Unfortunately there is no one answer to how to get it.


----------



## mattima

j0wna said:


> is it possible to make an express entry account without the credential assessment yet?


No, you will need the reference number of the assessment when you create your Express Entry profile.


----------



## j0wna

mattima said:


> No, you will need the reference number of the assessment when you create your Express Entry profile.


thanks dear


----------



## Mkgrover

*hi*

hi,

i am trying to get all information regarding canada express entry before i take the big leap. I am aware that we have to do the ielts and get your education assessed. I have completed my ielts and have CLB 9 score. as for the assessment i am very confused which one to choose. i am in the marketing profession and am looking NOC 0124 skill. what would be a good education assessing authority. i am thinking between WES and CES. ICAS takes a lot of time in processing. 

another question is related to canadian province selection. How can i find out if my profession is highly demanded in that province. any advice from the seniors would be appreciated.


----------



## berabad

hello seniors, do I also need to score at least 7 in each IELTS subtest in order to express entry? I had some trouble with IELTS writing and PTE speaking, thus, I can't strike the balance. I was initially planning for Australia. But I lose hope..

I hope someone can guide me through the process. I tried the online express entry and I found I was eligible. I tried to calculate my scores and I had approximately 363. I'm an Accountant with common-law partner. Thanks!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

berabad said:


> hello seniors, do I also need to score at least 7 in each IELTS subtest in order to express entry? I had some trouble with IELTS writing and PTE speaking, thus, I can't strike the balance. I was initially planning for Australia. But I lose hope..
> 
> I hope someone can guide me through the process. I tried the online express entry and I found I was eligible. I tried to calculate my scores and I had approximately 363. I'm an Accountant with common-law partner. Thanks!


As long as you get a minimum of 6.0 in each of the four IELTS (General Training) band scores, you will have achieved the minimum requirement to apply for Express Entry.

That said, it'd be advisable to get at least 455 points, as that's the lowest the selection has gone to so far.


----------



## aarif

Hi,

My CRS is 346. What will be the chances to get ITA by end of the year ?


----------



## kaps_del

U_Nehra said:


> Hi Mattima
> Thanks for sharing valuable information
> Could you please share procedure for getting police clearance for stay in foreign country.
> 
> Regards
> Ujjwal


So to get the police verification for Indian's it very easy. You just need to get in touch with your Passport Seva Kendra and they can issue the same. 

They do have a fees for that, and that can be applied at their website. As while issuing the Passport they do the Police verification. 

I know this because one of my friends applied for Canada last year and this verification document worked well for him.

Regards,
Kapil


----------



## kaps_del

aarif said:


> Hi,
> 
> My CRS is 346. What will be the chances to get ITA by end of the year ?


Hi Aarif,

My CRS is 380 and I am still waiting for my ITA. Honestly speaking I am waiting for Draw# 9 to come out and our future would be decided post that only. 

I am not sure if the CRS score would go any below than 400. But still hoping for the best and have my :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Kapil


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

I doubt that it will ever get to 400... 

The minimum required score for Draw #6 was 453, which was the lowest of the first 6 draws.

The minimum required score for Draw #7 _*went up* to_ 469.

Even if you meet the required benchmarks, there is a limited number of invitations that are issued for each draw (and the number available varies from draw to draw)... this means that while you may have met the minimum score, it doesn't necessarily mean that you will receive an invitation - all of the invitations in Draw #7 _could_ be taken up by people who have a high score but had missed the qualifying for previous draws - i.e. if my husband had scored 850 points but hadn't registered in time for Draw #6, he'd likely be one of the recipients of the 925 invitations available for Draw #7, while the people who scored 469 would likely not be receiving an invitation.


----------



## HASAN007

I think it will go till 380-375.
in sixth draw -> 453 with ~1600 ITA
in sevnth darw -> 469 with ~800 ITA
in eight draw -> 453 with ~900 ITA

if you see, ITAs sixth Draw = ITAs Seventh + ITAs Eight draw 

This means if they are sending ITA more than 1500 then they have to come below CRS 400


----------



## HASAN007

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I doubt that it will ever get to 400...
> 
> The minimum required score for Draw #6 was 453, which was the lowest of the first 6 draws.
> 
> The minimum required score for Draw #7 _*went up* to_ 469.
> 
> Even if you meet the required benchmarks, there is a limited number of invitations that are issued for each draw (and the number available varies from draw to draw)... this means that while you may have met the minimum score, it doesn't necessarily mean that you will receive an invitation - all of the invitations in Draw #7 _could_ be taken up by people who have a high score but had missed the qualifying for previous draws - i.e. if my husband had scored 850 points but hadn't registered in time for Draw #6, he'd likely be one of the recipients of the 925 invitations available for Draw #7, while the people who scored 469 would likely not be receiving an invitation.


i think everyone with 469 and above will get the invitation. That is what mention in Express Entry program. they give the info on ITAs so that it will cleare that how many aspirant are within that slot.


----------



## HASAN007

HASAN007 said:


> I think it will go till 380-375.
> in sixth draw -> 453 with ~1600 ITA
> in sevnth darw -> 469 with ~800 ITA
> in eight draw -> 453 with ~900 ITA
> 
> if you see, ITAs sixth Draw = ITAs Seventh + ITAs Eight draw
> 
> This means if they are sending ITA more than 1500 then they have to come below CRS 400


Getting score beyond 400 need:
- Master Degree
- IELTS score (7 above)
- Canadian Experience

Most of the people with job offer will opt for PNP programs which takes longer time than CIC.

So definatelt people with 380 + will get ITA later this year


----------



## pankajmz

Hello,

I checked the CRS thanks to yashwanth, but the score I got is 397. I see till now cutoff has been 469 ( Lowest). Do you see any hope with this rank?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

HASAN007 said:


> i think everyone with 469 and above will get the invitation. That is what mention in Express Entry program. they give the info on ITAs so that it will cleare that how many aspirant are within that slot.


Unfortunately, no, you are incorrect.

Even if you meet the benchmark, it is not guaranteed that you will be offered an invitation to apply... read the disclaimer (in blue) at the top of this page.


----------



## kaps_del

*Any idea when are next draw results?*

The last draw with 453 points was declared on 17th Apr. It has been more than 1 month now and still there is no update on CIC.

Anyone has any idea when is the Draw# 9 suppose to come out????


----------



## in86aus16

*First week of June I think*

Hi kaps_del,

I think it first week of every new month..
My score is 378 so may be i will have to wait for another 2-3 months before i can get an invite?
I submitted my application to CIC website in Feb when my experience was more than 5 years but less than 6 years..
Now, my experience is more than 6 years..
Can i make edits to my submitted profile and if so, how many additional points do you think i can claim?

Let me know!


----------



## kaps_del

pankajswagh said:


> Hi kaps_del,
> 
> I think it first week of every new month..
> Let me know!


The first week of this month is over for long now, still we do not have any update from CIC.



pankajswagh said:


> Now, my experience is more than 6 years..
> Can i make edits to my submitted profile and if so, how many additional points do you think i can claim?


You can surely update your profile on CIC website I think you can accumulate around 5 - 10 more points for the same.


----------



## love.immi

now it's 32 days and there is nothing from cic no news no rounds can anyone tell us the reason


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

This is the first year for Expres Entry and so far 6,851 ITA have been issued. I don't know what sort of cap there is on how many they'll issue, so it could be that they've reached the cap or it could be 60 days after the last round of invitations has elapsed.

CIC will draw the next lot when it's ready... it could be the end of June or it could be next year. 

Basically, nobody knows, so nobody can tell you.


----------



## binny318

hey guys, do we have any shared doc in which people can share their names, EE profile no and respective scores. I think that will be helpful to know this CRS better.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

binny318 said:


> hey guys, do we have any shared doc in which people can share their names, EE profile no and respective scores. I think that will be helpful to know this CRS better.


No document exists, but if you want to know what the previous draw results were, you can always look on the CIC website.


----------



## binny318

that will only give no of invites and cut off point... what i was saying all the members here must fill a doc so that one has an idea where he stands among all. Probably based on that database we can assure how CIC is picking up the profile.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

I've only read of two people who have received ITA... most who post here have scored less than 400 points.

It's difficult to get enough points to qualify without a job offer or provincial nomination... heck, I ran my husband's information and without a job offer or nomination, he would only get 480 points - that includes points for a university degree, being able to speak English *and* French to CLB band 10, the fact that my parents/brothers live in Canada, my English language ability (CLB 10) and the fact that I have >12 years of Canadian work experience and post-secondary education, so I don't know what use a spreadsheet would be. 

Express Entry is nothing like the Australian immigration system and once you're in the pool, you can only wait to see if any of the draws are low enough to qualify. If you want to improve your number, you are welcome to improve your education and English/French language ability at any time during the 12 months that your application is valid, otherwise it's a matter of just waiting for the cut off to be low enough for you to be considered for an ITA... listing your pool score won't do anything for you or anyone else who signs on other than to offer people a list of names with whom to commiserate with.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

binny318 said:


> thats quite a great information... most of the people who had job offer have got ITA in first 3-4 lots, thats y the cut off has come to 453. I am eagerly waiting for this month cut off as per the trend .. if you can see last month cut off score was out on April 20 and 27... so hope we will have a cut off out by tommorrow.
> 
> If it gets any lower than 453, then probably there are chances it can drop to 370-380 in coming months.


I highly doubt that the cut off will go any lower than 453... on the last draw, on April 10, 2015, the cut off _*went up to 469*_... it is not known, at this point in time, when the next draw will be or if there is a cap on the number of invitations sent out in any given year... as I said before, 6,851 ITA have been issued to date.


----------



## ghlk

Canada... Last year I had applied for an admission for a research project. It is a pity that they have rejected me. Hope I have another chance to Canada.


----------



## binny318

New cut off out 755... Damn


----------



## avantikrishnan

Hey, where did you see the cut-off? I checked the CIC website & nothing has been mentioned..



binny318 said:


> New cut off out 755... Damn


----------



## apandey

avantikrishnan said:


> Hey, where did you see the cut-off? I checked the CIC website & nothing has been mentioned..



Please check on below link;

Ministerial Instructions


----------



## ozsmk

This higher cutoff is not a very a good sign though !!...... So this means that there are ample candidates with a job offer, since the number of candidates who have got invite has also increased...


----------



## HASAN007

ozsmk said:


> This higher cutoff is not a very a good sign though !!...... So this means that there are ample candidates with a job offer, since the number of candidates who have got invite has also increased...


I would say this is a good sign. CIC have waited till end of the May to see the figure crossing 1000 candidates with job offer.
These are candidates who studied in Canada. Probably next couple of draws will touch 400. This is prediction made from the earlier draws. in first 4-5 draw all candidates with PNP and Job were selected. Later people without job were selected. CIC can not keep sending ITA to people without job offer. Otherwise they will deviate from the purpose of EE. in next 2-3 draws socre it touch to 390..i guess


----------



## avantikrishnan

HASAN007 said:


> I would say this is a good sign. CIC have waited till end of the May to see the figure crossing 1000 candidates with job offer.
> These are candidates who studied in Canada. Probably next couple of draws will touch 400. This is prediction made from the earlier draws. in first 4-5 draw all candidates with PNP and Job were selected. Later people without job were selected. CIC can not keep sending ITA to people without job offer. Otherwise they will deviate from the purpose of EE. in next 2-3 draws socre it touch to 390..i guess


I hope so.. Its very demoralizing to see the scores not even coming down to below 450/400..  Our scores are somewhere on the border of 350 only, so we are really keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## HASAN007

avantikrishnan said:


> I hope so.. Its very demoralizing to see the scores not even coming down to below 450/400..  Our scores are somewhere on the border of 350 only, so we are really keeping our fingers crossed!


350 will be too low... i don't think it will touch even 375


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

You are forgetting that even if the lower limit went to 375, if there are only 750 spots available and there are 1200 people who are eligible, the 750 spots will be taken by people who have the top scores... this is the standard of practice for _all_ draws.


----------



## HASAN007

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You are forgetting that even if the lower limit went to 375, if there are only 750 spots available and there are 1200 people who are eligible, the 750 spots will be taken by people who have the top scores... this is the standard of practice for _all_ draws.


God knows how things will go...


----------



## binny318

So it means those having 755 or more must have job offer which means 600 direct points. 755 - 600 = 155 so they scored only 155 out of rest 600 sounds amazing....even 6 in ielts and age and education point can score more than 250


----------



## binny318

No second cut off for month of May...


----------



## Kinetic

goingausy said:


> I am 40 yrs old, a IT professional with 15 yrs work experience, I have a B.com degree and GNIIT, I have ielts score of R-5.5 , W-6.0 , L - 6.6 , S - 6.5.
> 
> Married, wife is graduate, son is in school. no ielts scores for her.
> 
> can i get EXPRESS entry ?
> 
> thanks
> GA


Being a married Couple with a Graduate wife can push your score, but having R-5.5 will block you; as fat as i know you need CLB7 for all ielts bands which is 6 in Ielts scale in all bands.
also If wife couldn't get Ielts that's also will boost your score regardless she passed 6 for all bands of not.


----------



## Kinetic

m5singh said:


> That is ambiguous.


it did after your post with a month to 450


----------



## m5singh

Kinetic said:


> it did after your post with a month to 450


But now it's again 755.


----------



## binny318

482 is the new score out today..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

binny318 said:


> 482 is the new score out today..


Be that as it may, there are only 1,501 invitations allocated for the draw... if there are more than that number eligible in the pool, 482 is not going to be enough to secure you an invitation.

I still think that, unless things change, if you don't have a score of _at least_ 455 then you shouldn't bother to apply and look at improving your English language ability, get more work experience or start to learn French as well in an attempt to increase your ranking.


----------



## rockyj123

Hi,
What are the documents that are required by CIC after receiving an ITA.
and Do they ask for photocopies or originals


----------



## D.RAJ.

What is AOR ?


----------



## glozza81

AOR Acknowledgment Of Receipt, this is one of the stages, back in federal program it meant the file was received by an embassy, but is not common that they give you this notice. The most known is the PER which meant Positive determination of eligibility, this was the first acceptance of your file by the government, I think in the quebec program it still aplies


----------



## jitin81

Hi. 

Are the transcripts mandatory for skill assessment or the statement of marks (marksheets) would also suffice.

Grateful if someone could guide me with the same.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Have you consulted WES to see what they require in order to conduct their assessment of your education qualifications?

I would sooner depend on them than an anonymous internet message board.


----------



## fakeblood

yashwanth.258 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have you applied for express entry Canada ?
> if yes, can you post your just overall score and profession later we will see who got selected and we can draw some conclusion on these statistics
> 
> thanks in advance


Applied. Score:333 , NOC:2253..


----------



## neoagain

*Did you get through?*



bnkamal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied via Express Entry on Jan 27th. Application no generated and profile showing as submitted. Job bank registration too done. Total Point achieved - 333 (not sure if this is good or bad).
> 
> Does any way got any news about the applications draw which was supposed to happen end of this week ? If so pls share me the news.. Is anyone aware of Whats next from here ..


Hello bnkamal

My application was filed on 8th July and my score is somewhat similar to yours - 366, do I stand any chance at all? Did you get an ITA?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

neoagain said:


> Hello bnkamal
> 
> My application was filed on 8th July and my score is somewhat similar to yours - 366, do I stand any chance at all? Did you get an ITA?


If you don't have a minimum score of 453, it's highly doubtful that you'll ever get in via Express Entry.

Whilst 453 has been the lowest required score to be included for consideration for an Invitation to Apply, you must remember that there are only a certain number of invitations allotted for any given draw and, for each draw the applicants with the highest scores will receive the invitations... for example if my husband scored 625 and entered the pool, he'd have to not only hope that he'd be eligible for the next draw, he would also have to hope that his score is high enough so that he would get an invitation... i.e. if the cut off was 623 and there were 500 invitations allotted for the draw, the chances are pretty slim that he'd get an invitation because even though he met the minimum score, it's more than likely that there are >500 people who have a score higher than 626, so he'd have to wait for the next draw and hope that it will be low enough so that his ranking is high enough to qualify. If the cut-off was 479 and there were 1200 ITA available, then my husband would qualify, as it's likely that his 625 ranking is high enough to earn a spot to apply.

Always keep in mind that just because you meet the cut-off, it doesn't mean that you will receive an invitation to apply. You are competing with everyone else who wants to immigrate to Canada who has the same skills or better than you.

Your application is valid for a year, and during the year, you are welcome to improve your academic qualifications and your language scores/learn the other official language to a level of proficiency that will get you points.

At the end of that year, if you have not received an ITA, you will have to reapply to enter the pool and you will not receive an ITA just because you've been in the pool for a year... the CIC is only interested in your ranking score and they don't regard how long you've been in the pool as a reason for issuing you an ITA.


----------



## krish82

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> If you don't have a minimum score of 453, it's highly doubtful that you'll ever get in via Express Entry.
> 
> Whilst 453 has been the lowest required score to be included for consideration for an Invitation to Apply, you must remember that there are only a certain number of invitations allotted for any given draw and, for each draw the applicants with the highest scores will receive the invitations... for example if my husband scored 625 and entered the pool, he'd have to not only hope that he'd be eligible for the next draw, he would also have to hope that his score is high enough so that he would get an invitation... i.e. if the cut off was 623 and there were 500 invitations allotted for the draw, the chances are pretty slim that he'd get an invitation because even though he met the minimum score, it's more than likely that there are >500 people who have a score higher than 626, so he'd have to wait for the next draw and hope that it will be low enough so that his ranking is high enough to qualify. If the cut-off was 479 and there were 1200 ITA available, then my husband would qualify, as it's likely that his 625 ranking is high enough to earn a spot to apply.
> 
> Always keep in mind that just because you meet the cut-off, it doesn't mean that you will receive an invitation to apply. You are competing with everyone else who wants to immigrate to Canada who has the same skills or better than you.
> 
> Your application is valid for a year, and during the year, you are welcome to improve your academic qualifications and your language scores/learn the other official language to a level of proficiency that will get you points.
> 
> At the end of that year, if you have not received an ITA, you will have to reapply to enter the pool and you will not receive an ITA just because you've been in the pool for a year... the CIC is only interested in your ranking score and they don't regard how long you've been in the pool as a reason for issuing you an ITA.


Hi,
Your explanation was clear to me....i got 310 excluding ielts. ..i hope to get good score..but if I get a job offer from Canada employer that would make any differences in my application for ITA. .because I see the cut of score above 400...i am from IT back ground...


----------



## Priya21

*Hi*

Hi 

I have a question.
For the experience certificate that we need to provide for work, if someone had worked on a client location for 1 year contract but was on the payroll of another company who shall we ask the experience letter defining role & responsibilities taken: the client which you worked for or the company on whose payroll you were.
Please help.

Thanks,
Priya




yashwanth.258 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I applied for express entry. You can calculate your points based on below link which was published by CIC
> 
> Express Entry – Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) criteria
> 
> Do let me know if you have any specific queries.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Priya21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question.
> For the experience certificate that we need to provide for work, if someone had worked on a client location for 1 year contract but was on the payroll of another company who shall we ask the experience letter defining role & responsibilities taken: the client which you worked for or the company on whose payroll you were.
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Priya


I would go with the company for whom you are working [the people who write your paycheques]. As you are an employee of the company that pays your salary, your work experience is with them and _not_ the client [i.e. they can remove you from your current assignment and place you in a different one]. The client is contracting with your employer to send someone to do a job (i.e. you))... once the job for your client is completed, then you will be assigned a new contract to work with a new client, while your employer stays the same.


----------



## Priya21

*Hi*

Hi There, 

Thanks for the answer. I am really thankful to you .

Thanks,

Priya



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I would go with the company for whom you are working [the people who write your paycheques]. As you are an employee of the company that pays your salary, your work experience is with them and _not_ the client [i.e. they can remove you from your current assignment and place you in a different one]. The client is contracting with your employer to send someone to do a job (i.e. you))... once the job for your client is completed, then you will be assigned a new contract to work with a new client, while your employer stays the same.


----------



## berabad

guys, any luck on whether the 350 points will get on the next few round?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

berabad said:


> guys, any luck on whether the 350 points will get on the next few round?


No.

The lowest score has been 453, and that was a few months ago.

I'd say that if you don't have a score of at least 450, then you shouldn't expect to get an ITA.

Please consider the following:



> Whilst 453 has been the lowest required score to be included for consideration for an Invitation to Apply, you must remember that there are only a certain number of invitations allotted for any given draw and, for each draw the applicants with the highest scores will receive the invitations.
> 
> For example if Joe Immigrant scored 625 and entered the pool, he'd have to not only hope that he'd be eligible for the next draw, he would also have to hope that his score is high enough so that he would get an invitation... i.e. if the cut off was 623 and there were 500 invitations allotted for the draw, the chances are pretty slim that he'd get an invitation because even though he met the minimum score, it's more than likely that there are >500 people who have a score higher than 626, so he'd have to wait for the next draw and hope that it will be low enough so that his ranking is high enough to qualify.
> 
> If the cut-off was 479 and there were 1200 ITA available, then Joe would likely receive an ITA, as there are lots of ITA assigned to the draw and it's likely that his 625 ranking is high enough to earn a spot to apply.
> 
> 
> Always keep in mind that just because you meet the cut-off, it doesn't mean that you will receive an invitation to apply. You are competing with everyone else who wants to immigrate to Canada who has the same skills or better than you.
> 
> 
> Your application is valid for a year, and during the year, you are welcome to improve your academic qualifications and your language scores/learn the other official language to a level of proficiency that will get you points.
> 
> 
> At the end of that year, if you have not received an ITA, you will have to reapply to enter the pool and you will not receive an ITA just because you've been in the pool for a year... the CIC is only interested in your ranking score and they don't regard how long you've been in the pool as a reason for issuing you an ITA.


----------



## neoagain

Hello Westcoastcanadiangirl

Thanks for your response and observation. While being pragmatic about the situation and assuming that my score of 366 won't take me anywhere with the express entry, what are my options? 
Improve my score - how? 
Age - 0 points
Education - Masters
IELTS - L-8.5; R-8; W-7.5; S-8
Work Ex - 10+ years in IT
NOC - 2171

Spouse Education - Masters
Age - 42
IELTS - L-6; R-5.5; W-6.5; S-7
Work Ex - 10+ years in Accounts


----------



## grajdev382

Hi

I got invite last week. Applied for PCC from UK and will get my medical done by next weekend.

Any special things to keep in mind while uploading the required documents or filling the Visa application details. Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## in86aus16

*Congrats!!*



grajdev382 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got invite last week. Applied for PCC from UK and will get my medical done by next weekend.
> 
> Any special things to keep in mind while uploading the required documents or filling the Visa application details. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulation buddy!
My score is 378 and I am applying from India.
I recently applied for Nova Scotia PNP but I guess it will take a few months for them to respond.
Just wondering if there are any other provinces accepting applications under PNP.
What was your score??


----------



## grajdev382

pankajswagh said:


> Congratulation buddy!
> My score is 378 and I am applying from India.
> I recently applied for Nova Scotia PNP but I guess it will take a few months for them to respond.
> Just wondering if there are any other provinces accepting applications under PNP.
> What was your score??


thanks

my score is 463.

i am based in gurgaon.

all the best!!


----------



## binny318

Hi grajdev , I am also from gurgaon. In which company you are currently working. Do you have any Canadian work exp?


----------



## neoagain

pankajswagh said:


> Congratulation buddy!
> My score is 378 and I am applying from India.
> I recently applied for Nova Scotia PNP but I guess it will take a few months for them to respond.
> Just wondering if there are any other provinces accepting applications under PNP.
> What was your score??


Hi Pankaj

My score is 366, I have applied from India recently. What score does Nova Scotia accept for application? I guess its a paper based application, can you please advise? Thanks


----------



## batra786

Hello guys
I am new to this thread..
I am also thinking to apply for express entry.
I have one query if someone can help..

I came across one criteria in which you get 600 additional points for arranged employment.

Is it compulsory that this arranged employment should be of same skill in which you have experience in India?
Or it can be any job?


Subtotal: A.*Core / human capital + B.*Spouse or common-law partner + C.*Skill transferability factors - Maximum 600*points

Additional*points	Maximum 600*points


Arranged employment (positive Labour Market Impact Assessment required)	600


----------



## ahmadTheLast

I dont understand what 'CRS – C. Skill transferability factors' is all about ? . I mean we have already calculated points for Our education ( for e.g. I am a B.E so 120 ) in CRS – A. Core . Than why again there is Education section in CRS -C 'With good official language proficiency (Canadian Language Benchmark Level [CLB] 7 or higher) and a post-secondary degree' .
What's the difference?


----------



## viv101

Hi All,
which NOC code would you suggest for SAP project manager?


----------



## in86aus16

*Not Applying for Nova Soctia Anymore*



neoagain said:


> Hi Pankaj
> 
> My score is 366, I have applied from India recently. What score does Nova Scotia accept for application? I guess its a paper based application, can you please advise? Thanks


Hi neoagain,

I have decided not to go ahead with Nova Scotia..
I did some research and I think it wont be possible for me to spend 2 years in Nova Scotia..

Instead, I have decided to go ahead with my wife's WES and may be IELTS as well so that it will get me some more points and then apply for PNP in BC.


----------



## RedDevil_Bah

Hello All,

I have recently received a message in my CIC inbox from Ontario Territory, offering me PNP if I meet the requirements.

As anyone else received anything like this, if yes then what should be the next step.

Thanks


----------



## viv101

*PCC from India*

Guys,

could you help me my query on PCC

which PCC is required for Canada Express entry - the one from police station OR the one from passport office?

I'm applying for Express entry from India.

Thank you


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

RedDevil_Bah said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have recently received a message in my CIC inbox from Ontario Territory, offering me PNP if I meet the requirements.
> 
> As anyone else received anything like this, if yes then what should be the next step.
> 
> Thanks


First of all, it's _not_ called "Ontario Territory," it's either "Province of Ontario" or just "Ontario." Please get this right, or you will look foolish when talking to people in Canada, especially those in Ontario.

Secondly, what does the Province of Ontario website say in regards to the PNP process?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

viv101 said:


> Guys,
> 
> could you help me my query on PCC
> 
> which PCC is required for Canada Express entry - the one from police station OR the one from passport office?
> 
> I'm applying for Express entry from India.
> 
> Thank you


What does the CIC website say in regards to the required Police Clearance Certificate? They can give you a concise answer, as they are the ones who will be processing your application.


----------



## viv101

That website is an ocean,
i'll find it out.
Thanks anyways.



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What does the CIC website say in regards to the required Police Clearance Certificate? They can give you a concise answer, as they are the ones who will be processing your application.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

viv101 said:


> That website is an ocean,
> i'll find it out.
> Thanks anyways.


Google is your friend...


----------



## Eshan Babbar

Hi, 
My Express Entry profile score is 388 and I am an IT Professional ( worked under 2171 (1.5 years) & 2173 (2.9 years). I have read that you can approach specific Province and ask them to invite you. So, can anyone guide as how to apply under Provincial Nomination Program.
Also, what are the possibilities of getting a job from Canadian Employer, will they look to hire NRI professionals over Canadian citizens ?


----------



## vhparekh

Hello All,

Even my problem/question is the same as Eshan Babbar. I have applied for PR through EE under NOC 0013. My score is 335. 

Vishesh


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Eshan Babbar said:


> Hi,
> My Express Entry profile score is 388 and I am an IT Professional ( worked under 2171 (1.5 years) & 2173 (2.9 years). I have read that you can approach specific Province and ask them to invite you. So, can anyone guide as how to apply under Provincial Nomination Program.
> Also, what are the possibilities of getting a job from Canadian Employer, will they look to hire NRI professionals over Canadian citizens ?


Have you consulted the Nomination Program page for the province that you wish to apply to? They would have concise information as to what you need to do to apply for that province's Nomination Program.

Please keep in mind that each Provincial government has its own program and set of rules that they require applicants to follow... _*do not* assume that the policy and procedure for one province is the same for another province_.


What, exactly, is an NRI? 

If you mean "Non-Resident Indian" and/or "Person of Indian Origin," why would/should a Canadian employer show preference towards someone _who *is not*_ a Canadian citizen (and someone who likely has _no_ Canadian work experience and whom they would most likely have to spend $$$ on in order to sponsor for a work permit) when there are plenty of Canadian citizens who are looking for work in the IT sector (and who _do_ have Canadian training/experience and who _*do not*_ require $$$ to be spent on them for a work permit sponsorship)? 

IT and everything computer related is pretty much run of the mill here in Canada... basic programs are taught in Canadian high schools as well as at the University level... a high school graduate could join a 4 year BSc program in Computer Science as early as 1990. Companies will often train people from within their current group of employees if the need is there (it's often easier and less expensive to train from within)... heck, back in the late 1990s/early 2000s, my brother's company offered to send him back to university to get a Computer Science degree while he continued to work for them.

This is not to say that you _won't_ get an IT job in Canada (there are laws that forbid employers from specifically excluding someone because of the applicant's ethnic origin/ colour/ creed/ sexual orientation etc), but please don't expect to be given special consideration over a Canadian citizen for a job just because you are from India... it doesn't work like that in Canada.

If the situation were reversed and a Canadian was looking for work in India, would _you_, the Indian employer, show preference to Canadian applicants or applicants who are citizens of India?


Unless you have specialist skills that nobody else in Canada has, then it's not likely that you'd be given special preference over a Canadian citizen.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

sanjay9666 said:


> really express entry helps to get a offer letter from canadaian recruiter ?


No, but if you enter the Express Entry pool and don't have a job offer, you will have to sign on to the Job Bank.

From there, you can apply for jobs in Canada and potential employers can head hunt for potential employees from outside of Canada.

Canadian employers are _not_ obliged to search for people via the Job Bank, but EE applicants who don't have a PNP offer _are_ required to look for work via the Job Bank.

Please keep in mind that so-called immigration agents who _promise to get you a job in Canada_ are lying to you and are only after your money for them to do things that _you *can* do yourself_. Immigration Agents _cannot_ guarantee you employment in Canada and while they can "organise" your application for you, their services really aren't necessary if you have a clean criminal and travel record (i.e. you've never been arrested/sent to jail for any length of time in any country and you've never been detained, deported (either voluntarily or involuntarily) by or refused a visa to any country)... all of the information that you need to apply to come to Canada is available on the Government of Canada website _for free_, _you_ can arrange for your own educational transcripts to be evaluated (you deal with WES directly and only pay the fee that they charge and not some marked-up-for-profit price that a migration agent will likely charge), police record checks to be collated (you do this yourself as well and get the exact cost of the checks to be done) and employment records collected for submission, and you can complete your own application form online - for free. If you have any questions, you can ask here.. so, why pay someone to do the work for you, especially when it comes to looking for work, _you_ have to apply to the Job Bank yourself and _you_ have to do the interview yourself (no employer in their right mind would hire someone just on an anonymous 3rd party agent's say-so).

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## sanjay9666

thank you so much !!


----------



## sngajay

Hello All,

I've applied for PR through Express Entry and my Overall CRS Score is. 346 under NOC (Database Analysts and Data Administrators 2172).

Untill now (16th Draw), I can see the cutoff score is 450 and above. I'm afraid with such low score will I get an ITA(Invitation to Apply) anytime or province nomination or an Job offer.

Anyone here who managed to get an offer with score less than 400 . or can provide expertise about ITA or share experience 

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## arbed

Hi im wondering if i need to go thru agent or apply on my own.. Im currently a Hr exec.. Am i in the right thread and if not could someone direct me to the right thread. Thanks to all!


----------



## arbed

Hi, 

can someone explain to me the difference between *Six selection factors – Federal skilled workers* the score 67 points or higher (out of 100), to qualify as a federal skilled worker and also the *Express Entry – Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) Criteria*

which is the one I should use to calculate my points? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## Vitale

Hi, 

So I have this guy who's working with me and is from India. He would like to have his brother to come over, but as far as I know, getting a job here is quite complicated. Would the express entry provision help him find a job? I told him that I would inquire and let him know. I read through a few places regarding it, but found it difficult to comprehend the exact procedure. Would approaching attorneys like Matthew Jeffery be helpful? Or can someone break it down to me so that I can help the guy out?


----------



## yashwanth.258

Hi all, I have a question about PCC. I stayed in different places in last 10 year in India. Do I need to take PCC for 10 years ?


----------



## stalker

My score is 375.


----------



## vhparekh

My score is 344. Applied under NOC 0013.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

You are going to need _at least_ 455+ in order to qualify to get an Invitation to Apply.

Have a look at this mid year report published by CIC.


----------



## mukeshsharma

MEANS AT 344 points , there should be no hope :-( ,


----------



## colchar

mukeshsharma said:


> MEANS AT 344 points , there should be no hope :-( ,



Nope, none.


----------



## mukeshsharma

not even in few months time ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

mukeshsharma said:


> not even in few months time ?


Not likely... the program has been open since January and it has yet to go lower than 451. 

I highly doubt it will ever reach 400.


----------



## colchar

mukeshsharma said:


> not even in few months time ?


It has never been below 451 and you expect it to drop down as low as your total in a few months


----------



## sanjeev.banik

Hi all,

First of all good luck to all the applicants and potential applicants. I am a British citizen currently freelancing in India since 2012. I have worked for a start-up company in waste management here in India but have left the company in April 2015. Are there any procedures by which a British national may get some sort of a waiver in terms of IELTS/scores/funds or anything else? Please suggest. Also whats the minimum cash/fund requirement without a job? I prefer applying on my own without the help of an immigration consultant or agency. Thanks in advance and once again, good luck to all of youse.


----------



## vinit

Hey all, have read the comments on the forum and see that there are a lot of doubts regarding the applications who have 400 or less points. The draw on Friday was for 472 points and does not seem to be going down; at least below 450 (keeping in mind that only 2 more draws are left and Canada will be on Christmas leave soon, re-opening in January 2016). 

If you have 400 points or more, do file you application ASAP, as OINP sends PT to candidates above 400 points. Just make sure that your points at the time of ITA and its further process should also be above 400 or more, as committed while filing for EE.

Oops... I am Vinit from India; Have 464 points and have got a PT from Ontario already. I have also filed my documents for Ontario PNP, awaiting AOR and further process to commence!


----------



## HBHATIA28

I want to apply for Pnp for express entry. Anybody please guide me what is procedure to apply for it.
as per different websites i got approx 321. Also for which province i should apply please guide me.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

HBHATIA28 said:


> I want to apply for Pnp for express entry. Anybody please guide me what is procedure to apply for it.
> as per different websites i got approx 321. Also for which province i should apply please guide me.


You will have to consult the relevant website for the province to which you wish to apply for PNP.

Each province has a different set of rules and not two sets of rules are exactly the same.

As for which province you should apply to, that's a decision that only you can make. You should do plenty of research into each province as Canada is a large country and the conditions in one province won't necessarily be the same in other provinces. 

You will also want to take into consideration what the weather in each province is like, as Canada _will_ be considerably colder in the winter than you realize -- for example, at the end of this month, Toronto, Ontario will be -10°C -15°C, and those temperatures will go into the -20°C's or colder when you consider the wind chill... my husband and I were in Toronto in early January, and on the day that we left to return to the UK, the daytime high air temperature was -13°C but when the temperature was adjusted for wind chill, the temperature was adjusted to -23°C.

Not all of Canada is that cold in the winter time, but make no mistake that coming from India, you _will_ find it to be cold in the winter.


----------



## little.miss

I've just finished filling in my online application for PR application, but my checklist doesn't seem to ask me to upload my language test results, but I know in CIC it does state I need to submit this, with applying through FSW category. Just wondered if anyone else has encountered this, or is there a technical fault with my checklist (I've also noticed my work history hasn't displayed correctly, and Ive reported a technical fault. But so far, no response from CIC.


----------



## Basheer_Babylon

Hi,
I am planning to apply for express entry but I wonder if i should do it myself or should I find an attorney. Can you please advice? and if I have the chose which city should I chose?
Note: I work in the Oil and Gas industry


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Don't bother with an attorney... there's nothing that they can do that you're not going to have to do yourself... you have to sit the IELTS (your attorney can't do this for you); you have to collect your university transcripts (your attorney can't do this for you); you have to get your work references (again, your attorney can't do this for you); you have to get your police clearance certificates (your attorney definitely _cannot_ do this for you)... heck your attorney can't give you newer or more correct information than what you can find here (and other places on line) for free.



_*ETA:* The only English test that Citizenship and Immigration Canada recognises that is available "outside of Canada" is IELTS General exam. No other exam result, other than the IELTS and the Canadian English Language Proficiency Index Program (available only in Canada) is accepted nor will there be any exemption made to accept other exams in place of the IELTS or CELPIP _



Unless you have an adverse criminal or travel history (have you ever been convicted of a crime or refused a visa for any country in the world? No? Then you're fine), you shouldn't have any problems in submitting an application


As for which city... that's a personal choice. The main oil and gas industry is in the province of Alberta. Do a Google search for what towns and cities are the best places to live.


Season's Greetings and good luck to you in your journey to come to Canada!


----------



## Basheer_Babylon

Many thanks!
I think if I need any help, I will find it here.


----------



## baponchoudhury

Hi Vinit,

I have got an PT notification for EOI of PNP from Ontario. Would love to hear your progress and you be grateful if you could guide me here for the PNP applications. My CRS scroe is 409 .

Thanks


----------



## jaisiva2

*PR Canada*



yashwanth.258 said:


> Please post specific questions in this forum. People will give u suggestions with their experience. My personal opinion is it is waste of going to consultancy.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Yashwanth if you are seeing my post. Would request your help in applying without the consultancy. I am Jaya Rao from India working for pharma since 13 years. Want to move to canada. Can u help me in this reagrds.


----------



## zera23

I have worked 37.5 hours a week for the last 2 years and a half. So my total hours are 4875 hours which are equivalent to more than 3 year experience if 1560 hours are equivalent to 1 year. Can i claim points for 3 years instead of 2 years?


----------



## vibhu1212

*Question related to skill transferability and ECA*

Hi Guys!

I'm preparing for submitting my profile for Express Entry pool and had a doubt.

I plan on claiming 50 points for "CRS – C. Skill transferability factors (Maximum 100 points for this section) Education". I've a Bachelor and Masters Degree both in IT.

The doubt I've, do I need to get ECA done for both the degrees or ECA for Master's should be enough to claim the 50 points. Also, what organisation do you recommend to get ECA?

Thanks in Anticipation


----------



## sam123456789

One query please.

I did not start any Canada immigration process yet. I just calculated my scores on internet and scores are 324. What you ppl suggest that there can be possibility with this score to get skilled migration to Canada? Should I consider it or its very difficult? your feedback would be highly appreciated. 

Many thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

sam123456789 said:


> One query please.
> 
> I did not start any Canada immigration process yet. I just calculated my scores on internet and scores are 324. What you ppl suggest that there can be possibility with this score to get skilled migration to Canada? Should I consider it or its very difficult? your feedback would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks


You are about 130 points short of even remotely being considered for an ITA.

Whilst the lowest CRS that has been drawn is 450, that was a while ago. Lately, the draws seem to be in excess of 470.

The minimum CRS _will *never*_ go below 400... the program has been in place for almost 2 years and has shown no signs of going sub-450.

So, unless you can get 470 or higher, you're pretty much out of luck.

Sorry to disappoint, but that's how it is.


ETA: The last time that the CRS score was 450 was Draw #18, which took place on 2 October *2015*. It was in the 450's during January and February of this year with the 24 February 2016 draw of 453 being the last 450-odd draw this year.

The latest draw was 16 December 2016 and the minimum CRS score was 497

A full list of all of the draws to date can be found here.


----------



## colchar

sam123456789 said:


> One query please.
> 
> I did not start any Canada immigration process yet. I just calculated my scores on internet and scores are 324. What you ppl suggest that there can be possibility with this score to get skilled migration to Canada? Should I consider it or its very difficult? your feedback would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks



You don't stand a chance.


----------

